# Tweaking Alpine Type R tweeter



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

A question for those of you with experience with the passive setup of Alpine Type R components. What's a good resistor setting for the tweeters? The crossover boxes have jumpers going from 0dB down to like -12db in increments of -2dB or something like this. Tweeters are about 50 degrees off axis in sails. Sometimes, at high volume level female voices and some instruments start sounding kind of harsh. Perhaps this is a tweeter issue? Or perhaps it's the recording or I shouldn't set volume so high? I am thinking of going from -2dB to something like -6dB on the crossover jumpers.


----------



## hottcakes (Jul 14, 2010)

ZAKOH said:


> I am thinking of going from -2dB to something like -6dB on the crossover jumpers.


thats aboot the only real way to know how things are going to sound. by changing the settings on your gear. you can also try using the EQ in a certain range. this may help.


----------



## Jprice2708 (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a set of those and I found the same thing with the tweets sounding harsh. Changing the jumper settings does make a huge difference, but you have to change it based on the install, so no one will be able to tell you which setting is right unless they are there in the car with you. Good Luck


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

I set it to -12, they are WAY to bright, and I also in my EQ set it lower as well. Other then the tweets being WAY to bright, they are awesome.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

nick650 said:


> I set it to -12, they are WAY to bright, and I also in my EQ set it lower as well. Other then the tweets being WAY to bright, they are awesome.


That sounds a little too extreme. 0dB may sound a little edgy. I keep my tweeters at -3dB. I don't know why, but I don't hear any harshness any more. EQ is flat. These speakers can sound very loud, yet easy on my ears. Perhaps it's a break-in issue? Or maybe DTA? I configured time alignment with left speaker delay of about 0.7 ft.


----------



## Jprice2708 (Feb 12, 2011)

Possibly a break-in issue... I had the same problem with mine, they were so bright I had them on the lowest jumper setting possible and were still a bit too bright. I pulled them out one day because I had wiring trouble, and when I put them back in the issue was gone and I had to basically set them to 0db again. In all honesty I have no idea what made the problem go away...


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

I will try setting it back to 0 and see what is going on but I had them for over a year and still keep them at that setting.


----------



## Jprice2708 (Feb 12, 2011)

In my case I knew something had changed because when I put the speakers back in I had no top end at all until I changed the jumper settings.


----------



## SB3BabyHuey (Jan 27, 2009)

I would keep listening to teh same music over and over and adjust the jumper setting downward until it sounds the best. If you cant get it low enough, then maybe either back up on the volume a little or do some eq work.


----------



## jim walter (Apr 10, 2010)

Having had these installed in my personal car for the past two years in a similar install (15yr old plastic interior Cherokee, in the sail panels), I set the jumpers to -5dB and use a P.EQ at 5k -2dB to take some of the bite of of them. Most customers love the "brightness" they have, but I agreed they could get a bit harsh for a "laid back" listener type sound.

That said .. I now have the new SPR-60C installed (the new ones we launched at CES) .. and I am at -2dB on the XO with no PEQ .. the new TW is really a big step up compared to the old ones.


----------



## computerjlt (Nov 29, 2010)

i dont know about attenuation settings but my buddies type-r's sounded way better when we reversed the phase on both tweeters


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

computerjlt said:


> i dont know about attenuation settings but my buddies type-r's sounded way better when we reversed the phase on both tweeters


Was about to suggest that. The "bitty" sound can be Xover distorsion. 

Kelvin


----------

